# New Theory on Depersonalization and Derealization



## TheUniversalistArtist (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm, shall we say (and most of us here fit this description) multitalented and considered to have an exceptional mind.

I've been taking notes all my life..many a journal..many pieces of art (officially, I am a working artist)

I am now culminating into (particular use of words here) my manifesto, therein, I have a theory on DP, which I want to pursue empirically through a university.

I am in no way accredited, just dedicated.

So, to futher my study, I would appreciate it if people would post a response to this topic detailing as much as possible their sensory perceptions, precognitive abilities, any feelings of "super-sense" and spiritual experiences.

Thank you,

Tracey (grateful-to-have-found-this-site new member)


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

TheUniversalistArtist said:


> So, to futher my study, I would appreciate it if people would post a response to this topic detailing as much as possible their sensory perceptions, *precognitive abilities,* any feelings of "super-sense" and spiritual experiences.


I could write a book detailing all of the strange, spiritual and "supernatural"/etc experiences I've had since becoming DP. But what immediately comes to my mind is how my dreams at night are precognitive of (usually) the following day. I'll wake up and for the most part forget my dreams. But as I go through the day my dreams come back to me while doing some activity or looking at something or whatever it is and it relates directly to the dreams I had the night before.


----------

